# Vanessa Hudgens - Journey 2: The Mysterious Island (2012) + Video (36x)



## Mandalorianer (18 Jan. 2012)

*Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel *

Kinostart: 1. März 2012

Regie: Brad Peyton
Mit Josh Hutcherson, Dwayne Johnson, Michael Caine, mehr

Originaltitel: Journey 2 : The Mysterious Island
Produktionsland: USA . Genre: Abenteuer , Action , Fantasy
Produktionsjahr: 2011
Verleiher: Warner Bros. GmbH

Inhalt: Hank Parson (Dwayne Johnson) ist der neue Freund von Seans (Josh Hutcherson) Mutter. Sean möchte 
eine mysteriöse Insel entdecken, von der sein verschollener Großvater (Michael Caine) stets geträumt hat.
Also machen sie sich gemeinsam mit den Einheimischen Kailani (Vanessa Hudgens) und Gabato (Luiz Guzman)
auf die Suche. Als am Weg dorthin der Hubschrauber abstürzt, landen sie auf einer komischen Insel und entdecken
schließlich in einer Höhle die fantastische Insel wieder. Aber nicht nur das: Auch Seans Großvater taucht wie aus dem 
nichts wieder auf. Doch bald müssen sie feststellen, dass die wunderschöne Landschaft auch gefährliche Seiten hat-
Sequel zu "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde"




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## DRAGO (18 Jan. 2012)

Danke auch für die verknüpfung zum trailer !


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2012)

super geil


----------

